# New Mossberg 590A1



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Good friend of mine just got one from his wife as a gift...18.5" barrel, 6 shot....Metal safety,metal trigger housing,heavy walled barrel...He wanted the 20" barrel ,9 shot...So I took it off of his hands...Brand new,never shot,basically untouched...I Just ordered a Hogue short shot 12" stock for it...It's here in a case,it's awesome...I just got a 500 two weeks ago,so wife says I'm done for a while ......No argument here...Can't wait to hit the range this weekend...


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

No problem....I'll get some pics up as soon as I get home from work...


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Here it is....


----------

